# Jim McCabe ~ Liverpool



## shaun (Mar 6, 2006)

Looking for old crew mate Jim McCabe from Liverpool. We sailed on AUSTRALIAN STAR (Blue Star) in 1968 maiden voyage to Oz.


----------

